
Cybermancy is the hottest new trend in information technology - flyingkiwi44
https://escapepod.org/2005/11/17/ep028-corporate-network/
======
flyingkiwi44
This is the short story "Your Corporate Network and the Forces of Darkness" by
Lucy A. Snyder. Also available at [http://strangehorizons.com/non-
fiction/articles/your-corpora...](http://strangehorizons.com/non-
fiction/articles/your-corporate-network-and-the-forces-of-darkness/) if you
don't like audio books.

An entertaining story for SysAdmins and the like.

